# Using Evernote as a Soap Journal



## danahuff (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone. I mentioned some months ago that I use Evernote as a soap journal. I made a tutorial for how to use it (which also describes how I use it). Unfortunately, I can't seem to get it to upload in the videos section, so I hope it is all right if I share it here. I think it could potentially be very useful to some folks. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtnlmitrNeA&feature=share&list=UU_Cp4CrAm_2NpHxdnmvr4IA[/ame]


----------



## dimitris (Aug 17, 2013)

I also use Evernote and find it indispensable, not only for soaping. 

I use the desktop version, the clipper and also the mobile apps, which allows me to carry my recipes and notes with me at all times. 

A nifty feature is the new check lists which is handy for shopping and to do items.


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 17, 2013)

Love evernote too!


----------



## Ancel (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this! I have Evernote too, and was using it to keep soap notes, but didn't have the webclipper, this makes it so much easier now,


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 20, 2013)

I downloaded evernote and the webclipper but when I try to clip pages from soapcalc, it doesn't save to evernote. I have waterfox which is just the 64 bit version of firefox.


----------



## sistrum (Aug 20, 2013)

Just want to say "thanks a lot" now instead of making soap I see I will be spending all day checking out my new cool Evernote app.
Lol.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks for sharing that..


----------



## danahuff (Aug 21, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> I downloaded evernote and the webclipper but when I try to clip pages from soapcalc, it doesn't save to evernote. I have waterfox which is just the 64 bit version of firefox.



I don't know anything about that browser. I would suggest you contact the tech support for either Evernote or Waterfox.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 21, 2013)

I got it figured out, it just takes a few minutes for the clipped page to appear in evernote. I find it just as easy to copy and paste a page as a new note.
Thanks for sharing this program, it is really great. I can organize all my recipes, not just soap.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have been using Evernote for quite sometime now for all sorts of things. Great app.


----------

